# Alutech Keiler - Fragen und Antworten!?



## timbowjoketown (3. Januar 2008)

Servus Alutech-Gemeinde, ich befinde mich momentan im Aufbau eines Keilers für die neue Saison und dabei ergibt sich ja immer die ein oder andere Frage. Zudem fände ich es hilfreich einen Thread zu haben, in dem sich Interessierte über die wichtigsten Fakten informieren können! Falls dazu Interesse besteht, könnte ich diesen Post mit für wichtig gehaltenen Fakten aktualisieren, so hat man alles auf einen Blick!

1. Gibt es irgendwo eine Erklärung für die Auswirkung der einzelnen Dämpferpositionen? Für die Wildsau gibt es das, für den Keiler habe ich es bisher nicht gefunden...

1.2. Welche Dämpferposition fahrt ihr und warum. Bei dem Federweg gibt es ja 190, 203, 211 und 228 mm Federweg. Bisher bin ich mit 200 mm immer dicke ausgekommen, ist mehr Federweg wirklich sinnvoll?

2. Als Ersatzschalauge benötige ich das für TFF Modelle?

3. Das Innenlager hat 73 mm Einbaubreite, das ist klar, wie schaut es mit der Achslänge? Benötige ich für den 150 mm Hinterbau eine 113er Achse?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,

Tim


----------



## hans_bert (4. Januar 2008)

Hi hier mal ein paar Antworten für dich!
Die Geometriedaten bekommst du hier :http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/download/Wildsau Team.pdf
ist zwar nur von der Teamsau 2006 aber zum erklären reichts!
Dämpferposition solltest du selber herausfinden da jeder etwas andere einstellungen fährt
Schaltauge benötigst du TFF
Achslänge ist normal und Steckachse hinten ist 12x150 HEX wird aber mitgeliefert
ansonsten einfach dem Jürgen mal ne Mail schreiben kümmert sich gerne und schnell um dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube Du meinst eher dieses PDF aber wirklich helfen tut es mir auch nicht. Das Ausprobieren aller Dämpfereinstellungen ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit, vorher würde ich aber gerne wissen, was in welcher Einstellung passiert und von den Erfahrungen der Keiler-Besitzer zu profitieren, halte ich auch für eine gute Sache... Vielleicht kann ja nochmal jemand Stellung beziehen, ich schreibe nochmal Alutech an, meine erste Mail ist wohl in der Weihnachtszeit unter gegangen...


----------



## Lörr (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich wollte mir auch relativ bald n Keiler zulegen, hab aber gehört dass das oberrohr ein schwachpunkt wäre, da es angeblich an der schweißnat im knick gerne bricht... ist da was dran?


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Januar 2008)

So, hier mal nach Rücksprache mit JÜ ein kleines Diagramm zur Erklärung der Dämpferpositionen. Hoffe das hilft dem ein oder anderen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Januar 2008)

Hättest du das ganze auch für nen Pudel DH?
warte noch seit Weihnachten auf Jüs Antwort, ist bestimmt unter den ganzen Mails untergegangen


----------



## cruelbikebench (4. Januar 2008)

Auf welchen Dämpferhub beziehst Du Dich bei den Federwegsangaben? 70mm?

Übrigens verändert sich der Lenkwinkel auch nochmal, wenn man das Hinterrad verschiebt [Schwinge].


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Januar 2008)

@ Frorider Ben: Sorry, am besten Du schickst Jürgen nochmal eine Mail, oder rufst ihn an, ging bei mir heute innerhalb von Minuten!

@ cruelbikebench: Du hast Recht, durch die Veränderung des Radstands dürfte auch der Lenkwinkel beeinflusst werden, aber meines Wissens nach eher unerheblich, lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Die Angaben sind auf die Verwendung eines Dämpfers mit 222 mm Einbaulänge und 70 mm Hub bezogen!


----------



## Lörr (4. Januar 2008)

werde ich hier nicht beachtet?


----------



## cruelbikebench (4. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht kleinlich sein, oder so... Aber man kanns ja mal sagen.

Viel größer dürfte die Lenkwinkeländerung beim Umhängen des Dämpfers in den oberen Löchern sein.
Hat Jürgen dazu was sagen können?


----------



## cruelbikebench (4. Januar 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> werde ich hier nicht beachtet?



Weil Du es bist, beachte ich Dich mal kurz.

Ein Alutech hat keine Schwächen! Jedenfalls, was die Rahmen an sich betrifft.
Ich habe noch nie von einem gebrochenem Oberrohr gehört. Weder bei Wildsau Team, noch bei Keiler. Lediglich die Sattelrohre sind bei einigen Leuten mal kaputt gegagen. Darum hat Jürgen mittlerweile kleine Änderungen vorgenommen.
Danach sind die Sattelrohre bei allen ganz geblieben.

Also verkauf endlich Deine alte Gurke und leg Dir 'nen Keiler zu! Eine vernünftige Lackierung haste ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (4. Januar 2008)

würde ich ja gerne... aber keiner scheint n big air zu wollen... 
achja: n kumpel von mir hat mir das halt erzählt dass n paar leute die der kennt s geschafft hätten dass das an der schweißnat gerissen wäre... aber laut ihm wurden die auch aufs übelste vergewaltigt
(also die rahmen)

ja genau: falls irgendwer lackierungsideen hat, einfach in meinen Thread (lackierungen) posten und vielleicht findet ihr ja auch welche die euch gefallen^^


----------



## cruelbikebench (4. Januar 2008)

Dann hau deinem Kumpel mal eine rein und frag ihn, was er falsch gemacht hat.
Halbwahrheiten erzählt man nicht.

Wie gesagt. Mach dir mal um die Stabilität von Jürgens Bikes keinen Kopf.
Die Dinger halten richtig was aus und falls mal was wegen Eigenverschulden kaputt geht, wirkt sowieso in den ersten 3 jahren der crash replacement service.


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Januar 2008)

Meinst Du wie sich der Lenkwinkel im Verhältnis zu den einzelnen Federwegen verhält? 

Das Ganze ist halt irre komplex und jede Änderung der einen Sache, wirkt sich auch auf viele andere aus, daher soll die Skizze nur der grundsätzichen Veranschaulichung dienen. Den Rest muss man dann wohl im Feintuning für sich selbst entdecken und nach Fahrgefühl entscheiden.

@ Lörr: Deinen Post habe ich bewusst ignoriert, weil ich nicht weiß was man auf sowas antworten soll. Ich habe mal von einem gehört der hatte einen Freund und von dem seinen Kumpel ist der Rahmen gebrochen... Die Rahmen werden erfolgreich durch das Alutech-Team im DH gefahren und dann kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass sie dem Einsatzgebiet stand halten. Ausserdem wird sich der neue Keiler noch etwas verändern und wenn Du dann im Sommer bestellst, bekommst Du den neuen!


----------



## Lörr (4. Januar 2008)

daran habe ich auch nie gezweifelt, ich hab nur gefragt ob das öfter vorkommt oder ob die den wirklich nur zu schrott gefahren haben^^


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Januar 2008)

Noch einmal eine Frage an alle Keiler-Fahrer! Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchem Körpergewicht und welches Setup für den Dämpfer habt ihr gewählt. Ich fahre das Bike mit einem Fox DHX 5.0 und werde nach den ersten Testrunden mal meine Erfahrungen schildern...


----------



## hans_bert (11. Januar 2008)

Hab ne 650er feder bei 88kg knapp 9 bar Druck und den durschlagschutz fast voll reingedreht und kaum federvorspannung. So fahre ich zumindest in W-bad.
Aber am besten findest du es selbst raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (13. Januar 2008)

wie weit kann man da ne Sattelstütze drin versänken bzw wie tief is das nutzbare sitzroht?


----------



## Lörr (27. Januar 2008)

hihi versänken und sitzroht^^ weiß das keiner?


----------



## cruelbikebench (27. Januar 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> wie tief is das nutzbare sitzroht?



was meinst du damit?  

Sattelstütze kannst du so weit reinmachen, wie du willst [wenn dein Hinterreifen nichts dagegen hat]


----------



## Lörr (27. Januar 2008)

hmmm stimmt ich hatte das lager für die wippe an ner anderen stelle in erinnerung, eben mittig im sitzrohr... muss ich mir merken, nachsehen, dann posten


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. Februar 2008)

In den Keiler-Thread gehören auch Keiler-Bilder, daher mal eins meines fast fertigen...


----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Februar 2008)

Naja. Geht hier eher um Fragen und Antworten  

Im Bilder Thread passt das Bild besser


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. Februar 2008)

Hab den Thread ja selbst aufgemacht, insofern weiß ich worum es geht. ;-) Allerdings finde ich Threads zu den einzelnen Modellen sinnvoll und da gehören meiner Meinung nach auch Fotos rein, weil sich dadurch auch Fragen klären lassen und man sich inspirieren lassen kann. Daher denke ich das es klar geht!


----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Februar 2008)

Hast Recht. Wäre echt besser... Dann muss man wenigstens nicht ewig im Wildsau Thread nach Fragen zum Keiler suchen.


----------



## freeriderbtal (7. Februar 2008)

hier mein keiler, ist aber bereits leer  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Big-Hiter (11. Februar 2008)

Hab auch mal ein Problemchen 

Seit einiger Zeit geht meine Schaltung nicht mehr richtig die meiste Zeit springt die Kette beim Schalten.
Jetzt hab ich zusammen mit meinem Local Dealer das Schaltwerk eingestellen wollen da ich dachte das es evtl einen Schlag abbekommen hat war aber nicht der fall.

Das Schaltauge ist auch nicht verbogen, aufjedenfall sieht man nix.

Kann es sein das beim Keiler trotz diesem Monströsen Schaltauge ein kleiner Schlag gegen dieses reicht um die ganze Schaltfunktion zu stören?

Oder an was könnte es sonst liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruelbikebench (11. Februar 2008)

Ob das Schaltauge verbogen ist, prüft man mit einer Lehre, die an Stelle des Schaltwerkes eingeschraubt wird. Mit deren Hilfe richtet man auch das Schaltauge. Mit bloßem Auge geht das nicht. Jedenfalls nicht genau.

Das Schaltwerk an sich könnte auch verzogen sein. Das lässt sich nur prüfen, wenn das Schaltauge korrekt ausgerichtet ist [und auch sonst alles stimmt] und die Kette trotzdem komisch hin und her springt.

Laufen eigentlich die kleinen Zahnräder frei, oder geht das obere vielleicht schwer?

Ob der Schlag auf das Schaltauge groß genug war, um es zu verbiegen, kann man aufgrund des Sturzes schlecht beurteilen.
Nur weil Du denkst, dass das Schaltwerk einen kleinen Schlag abbekommen hat, muss er nicht klein gewesen sein.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (31. August 2008)

hallo leute hab mal ne frage mein steuerrohr bzw. kopfrohr vom keiler team dh ist 120mm lang mein steuersatz ist unten 14mm und oben 16mm jetzt sind das zusammen 15 cm also 150mm reicht das für ne boxxer worldcup die einen 180mm gabelschaft hat also ich montier en direct mount vorbau von funn reichen da 3 cm noch für den vorbau oder ist der schaft zu kurz leider is der rahmen noch bei jürgen sonst würde ich es ja schon wissen. mfg chris


----------



## Split (31. August 2008)

Jürgen schon gefragt?


----------



## Team Freak 123 (31. August 2008)

nein noch nicht, aber mach ich mal noch, aber ich hab gedacht villeicht weiß es einer von euch!aber wenn nicht bekomm ich von ihm die antwort denk ich mal. mfg chris


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. Oktober 2008)

so jungs, ne frage. hab meinen rahmen jetzt ich hab die gabel marzocchi 888 ata wc und zwar wird der gabelschaft ja unten dicker, und dann kommt so ne kante. ich hab den xtra long steursatz von alutech drinnen, und ich bekomm die gabel einfach nicht ganz hin. es bleibt immer ein spalt zwischen unterer brücke, und steuersatz ende. muss da was rein oder wie helft mir mal bitte ich raffs nämlich überhaupt net mehr, wie des geht.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. Oktober 2008)

ist das normal, das der konus ring bei den xtra long steuersätzen schon drauf sitzt? und wie bekomm ich den runter? muss den ja auf die gabel schlagen, bzw. pressen ??? schreibt mal, wie des bei euch war.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. Oktober 2008)

kann ich den konus ring, aus dem steursatz schlagen oder raus hebeln? weil der muss ja runter. des gibt ja nix gescheites wen ich die gabel in den, steuersatz rein schlag. das ist doch quatsch. wie soll das denn gehen? mach ich ja mehr kaputt wie das es was gescheites gibt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Oktober 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> kann ich den konus ring, aus dem steursatz schlagen oder raus hebeln? weil der muss ja runter. des gibt ja nix gescheites wen ich die gabel in den, steuersatz rein schlag. das ist doch quatsch. wie soll das denn gehen? mach ich ja mehr kaputt wie das es was gescheites gibt.



Hi
also der Konus sitzt normal nicht im Steuersatz sondern auf dem Gabelschaft.
der Konus muss ganz unten auf der brücke sitzen, am besten geht das wenn du nen alten Steuersatz hast, davon das untere Teil andersherum über den Schaft stülpst, dann nimmst du nen rohr was von der Größe her passt und schlägst den ein, bei mir geht es ganz gut. Wenn das nicht weiter geholfen hat dann mach mal von deinem Problem nen Foto, so Ferndiagnosen sind immer blöde


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. Oktober 2008)

doch der konus, sitzt bei mir aufem steuersatz unten drin. des ist wirklich so, der rahmen kommt direkt von alutech, ist gestern gekommen. hab ihn heute aufbauen wollen, hab aber festgestellt das der konus direkt unten im steuersatz drin ist, was soll ich da machen? ist ja nicht normal! weil der muss ja weg und auf den gabelschaft drauf. wie kann ich bilder rein stellen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Oktober 2008)

So richtig verstehe ich das Problem nicht, vielleicht weil du drei verschieden Posts machst und alles ist etwas durcheinander. 

Also Dein Problem ist jetzt, das der Konus unten im Steuersatz festsitzt und Du ihn so logischerweise nicht auf den Gabelschaft aufbringen kannst, oder?

Du musst diesen Konus definitiv separat vom restlichen Steuersatz aufbringen. Sollte er noch fest im Steuersatz sein, ein wenig und vorsichtig mit einem Schraubenzieher hebeln, manchmal saugt sich der Konus regelrecht am Lager fest, wenn Fett dazwischen ist und diese dann zusammen gedrückt werden. Wie gesagt, ganz vorsichtig, dann sollte er sich lösen. Wenn das nicht Dein Problem ist, dann nochmal geordnet posten und am besten mit Bild.

Bilder hochladen: Über Fotoalbum hochladen und dann den Link des Bildes kopieren und hier dann einfügen. Gibt es aber auch extra Hilfethreads zu.

So long...


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. Oktober 2008)

doch genau das ist mein problem, danke ich werde es mal versuchen. villeicht bring ich den konus raus denke schon mal. danke schonmal.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Oktober 2008)

so gute nachricht, der konus ring hatte sich nur fest gesaugt, ging ganz leicht einmal kurz hebeln nur ganz leicht und der ring kam mir schon entgegen. jetzt kann ich endlich weiter zusammenbauen, bis das nächste problem auftaucht. hoffentlich keins mehr!


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Oktober 2008)




----------



## *Hobbes* (14. Oktober 2008)

So, ich schreibe mal hier weil ich denke das es ganz gut hier rein passt. 
Ich hatte am Wochenende die Möglichkeit den neuen Keiler in Winterberg ausgibig zu testen. Hierzu zunächst nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Jürgen.

Ich spiele momentan halt mit dem Gedanken an einen Erwerb eben diese Rades mir ist aber aufgefallen das das Rad zu doch nicht unerheblichem Bremsstempeln neigt. Ich hatte gedacht das gerade ein Vergelenker diesen Einfluss minimiert. Ein Kollege von mir fährt eine Hardride und hat gar keine Bremseinflüsse. Liegt das ganze am "neuen" Keiler oder hat der alte Rahmen das auch schon gehabt und lässt sich das Ganze mit einem anderen Dämpfer (Revox) vielleicht reduzieren bzw. eliminieren?

Ansonsten ist das Rad echt schön geworden und fährt sich wirklich gut


----------



## Team Freak 123 (14. Oktober 2008)

nein beim alten rahmen, gibts das problem nicht. wird wohl an der neuen dämpferlänge liegen denk ich mal,muss aber nicht sein. hatte das noch nie das ein viergelenker stempelt, normalerweise ja nur eingelenker! von dem her weiß ich auch nicht recht woran das liegen könnte. aber liegt bestimmt an der dämpferlänge, denk ich mal das es einfach sensibler anspricht und dann eben auch auf bremseinflüsse sensibler reagiert. ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (27. November 2008)

ich haette auch noch 2 fragen...mein keiler ist auch bestellt (08/09)....zum ersten....wie tief bekomm ich denn das tretlager maximal? Bzw anders...wie hoch isses denn jeweils in der jeweiligen einstellung ca? Ich wieg ca. 73-75 kg mit ausrüstung..welche feder isn da fuern roco empfehlenswert...bin bis jetzt immer so um die 400lbs gefahren?!


----------



## Team Freak 123 (18. Dezember 2008)

hab mal ne frage jungs, weiß von euch jemand die einbaulänge des dämpfers vom 2008er keiler team dh? irgendwie hab ich die bei meinen unterlagen nicht mehr gefunden. ich weiß es gehört hier am wenigsten rein, aber hier antwortet mir jemand am ehesten. kann das sein das das 241mm sind, schnelle antworten würden mich freuen. danke. mfg ride on


----------



## klana_radikala (13. April 2009)

dämpfereinbaulänge ist 222
hab auch gedacht das 241 ist, aber die feder ist zu lange, also 222
ride on


----------



## Maui (22. April 2009)

hat nochmal jemand das image welche alle geo einstellungen am Keiler zeigt?
finds nimme


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. April 2009)

Hallo Maui.
Könnte so ähnlich ausgesehen haben:






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Eimer+ (28. April 2009)

@ Kiwi:
Danke, das Bild hab ich auch schon länger gesucht:
Glaube aber ,dass hier die 203mm und die 211mm vertauscht sind.
Wenn man mal mit den Zirkel den Abstand von Drehpunkt der Wippe nimmt, dann kommt man für die Bohrung vorne/unten auf einen kürzeren Hebelarm (also größeres Übersetzungsverhältnis--->mehr Federweg) als bei dem oben/hinten.
Korrigier` mich jemand, wenn ich das falsch sehe...


----------



## Marina (28. April 2009)

hab auchgesucht und finds nichmehr...
aber da bild müsste so eigentlich passen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. April 2009)

Hi.
Danke für's Feedback. Ich hatte das so noch ziemlich sicher in Erinnerung mit den Federwegen. Es kann allerdings sein, dass der Maximalfederweg bei 228mm liegt.
Werde morgen dem Jü mal das Bild schicken. Mal sehen, ob er es so absegnet.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## klana_radikala (28. April 2009)

228mm ist der maximale federweg
hier das korrekte bildchen


----------



## Mr Pink (29. April 2009)

gibts das tolle bildchen auch für ne enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (29. April 2009)

ich kenns nicht, aber wenn ich mir so ein foto ansehen würd könnt ich sicherlich eins basteln  (wobei sich denke ich mit dieser grafik der rest auch von selbst erklährt, auch bei der enduro, oda?)


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. April 2009)

Hallo.
Hab' heute morgen das Bild von mir zu Alutech geschickt.






Antwort von Jürgen (Zitat):
"hallo,
das sieht schon sehr gut aus, nur beim LW würde ich noch anfügen das es je nach gabeltyp und reifengröße zu unterschieden kommen kann und wenn die tiefste trettlagerhöhe  gefahren werden kann wird auch der LW noch flacher!
dank derJÜ"

Wegen des Maximalfederweges habe ich noch einige Daten im Netz gefunden. Dort sind auch 220mm angegeben. Wahrscheinlich war das erste Bild mit 228mm falsch.






Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## Pichler (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand die Unterschidde des neueren Keiler( ab 2009) gegenüber des älteren Keiler sagen? Ist das Oberrohr die einzigste Änderung?


----------

